# PCB catch



## Beagler282 (Jun 14, 2016)

Had a blast on some snapper while on vacation. Weather was nice and the action was great. I caught the big one which was 22 lbs. Sure enjoyed pulling that one in.Gonna be some good eating!


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 14, 2016)

Good catch


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 14, 2016)

Great catch, good fun.  Who were you fishing with?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 14, 2016)

We were with Killen Time fishing Charters out of Treasure Island. We had a group of 12 on the boat and we all caught good fish. There was more fish laying on the ground in front of us but the guy taking the picture left them out. Great time with the guys running things on the boat. Will certainly use them again.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 15, 2016)

Way to stack them up Ray!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow.. Those are some huge snapper!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 16, 2016)

QuackAddict said:


> Way to stack them up Ray!



Man we had a blast.Hated that the excitement had to end. We were in some good fish at all the stops we made.



oops1 said:


> Wow.. Those are some huge snapper!



We watched what the boats were bringing in and this boat seem to have the bigger fish that's why we picked them to charter with and wasn't disappointed at all.


----------



## daddy ron (Jun 16, 2016)

ray them and some rabbit will be good together


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 16, 2016)

daddy ron said:


> ray them and some rabbit will be good together



Ron that would be nice but like Red Snapper them rabbits go quick.I'm all out until next season


----------

